# Yellow bellied slider



## Gemma68 (1 mo ago)

I'm just looking for some advice. I have a yellow belly slider currently living in Turkey. I hope in to bring him back to the UK when I come on holiday. I currently have left my Terapin with family members who have basically ignored his needs I'm currently stuck in the UK and to be honest I do not want to leave him in the situation again. I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on what I can do about bringing him with me when I do travel to the UK and back again.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid you can't. They are a banned invasive species and have been for a few years now. You cannot import them to the UK.


----------



## Gemma68 (1 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> I'm afraid you can't. They are a banned invasive species and have been for a few years now. You cannot import them to the UK.


aw no that's not what I wanted to hear at all. Is there no way to get any licenses for him?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you definite on the species? Do you have any photos?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gemma68 said:


> aw no that's not what I wanted to hear at all. Is there no way to get any licenses for him?


No. They are banned. You cannot import, sell.or breed them.


----------



## Gemma68 (1 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Are you definite on the species? Do you have any photos?


I am 85% sure its a yellow bellied slider.. I cannot for the life of me find a picture I did have a lot but unfortunately i have a new phone and cannot find them. It has red ears but its belly is yellow...


----------



## Gemma68 (1 mo ago)

I have just researched and am 100% it’s trachemys scripta elegans. Is this still illegal?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gemma68 said:


> I have just researched and am 100% it’s trachemys scripta elegans. Is this still illegal?


Yes. Trachemys scripta is banned in the UK.


----------

